# Do you remember important dates?



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Anniversaries/Birthdays etc. Do you put importance on remembering them? Does forgetting them make you a garbage human being?

Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 18, 2021)

My brain seems to have a weird bias when it comes to numbers, cause I remember some of them very well, and some I forget no matter how much I try to remember  Also there are some dates like fictional characters' bdays or warship launch days that I remember better than some of the actual important dates 

Also, I feel like a garbage human being most of the time regardless

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 18, 2021)

Xel said:


> Also, I feel like a garbage human being most of the time regardless



I'm sure you're not 


I forget dates all the time. Even for people I love. It's just not something I remember, unfortunately I don't put significance on my own Bday etc so kinda forget things like that are important for other people.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 18, 2021)

i do remember people's birthdays. 

and i'm pretty good at picking out gifts. i'm the one person who'll remember the obscure thing you said you liked months ago, and ta-da happy birthday, bitch, i remembered.
now you better still like it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sloan (Jan 18, 2021)

Specifically no but in general ya.  Like for Bdays I wrote them all down about two years ago 

if something is planned for a week or two from now than im good for remembering it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 18, 2021)

I can easily remember my own birthday, my brother's birthday, and my parents' birthdays, and I can also remember my grandmother and cousin's birthdays almost as easily; I remember some of my friend's birthdays, if they are in close proximity to other important dates; I remember my former girlfriend's birthday and the anniversary of our first date, and I expect that I shall remember the birthday of any future girlfriend, as well as the anniversary of our first date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jan 18, 2021)

I try.... Sometimes I remember, sometimes I forget. That reminds me, my brother and my friend will have birthdays soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 18, 2021)

Typically yes I do remember important dates. Sometimes I may be 1-2 days off but that's rare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 18, 2021)

New Years
Christmas
Easter
Slava
Sister's birthday
Niece's birthday
Brother in life birthday
4 friends' birthdays 
Mum's, dad's and grandma's birthday
First time anniversary 
First time drunk anniversary

Those are about it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 19, 2021)

I guess it's just me then that is garbage


----------



## Catamount (Jan 19, 2021)

Birthdays = nothing. I do not care about mine and do not make any fuss around celebrating it, so I also do not really remember about someone else's birthdays. Not that I ignore on purpose, just it does not stay in my mind. And I don't keep calendars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2021)

Good with remembering.
Doesn't make you bad to forget though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 19, 2021)

I can't remember much anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

Nah I didn't remember birthdays and that causes some personal offense with a lot of friends. So I try to always at least look lol.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 21, 2021)

No, I didn't even remember my own birthday until I got a few messages from friends and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2021)

dergeist said:


> No, I didn't even remember my own birthday until I got a few messages from friends and family.



Damn .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 21, 2021)

I remember most dates really well, especially birthdays and certain events that happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jan 21, 2021)

I can remember people's Birthdays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 22, 2021)

dergeist said:


> No, I didn't even remember my own birthday until I got a few messages from friends and family.


I did this, this year but I think lockdown just blended every day into the next for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 22, 2021)

Those types of dates don't seem important to me. The only important dates to me were deadlines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 29, 2021)

I had hard time remembering my own bday up to my teens and even now I only know my own and my mom's bdays and sometimes I even forget the exact day for hers... It's not that I have bad memory I just can't remember numbers and my memory is very visual so sometimes even if I've seen the date my mind scrambles all the numbers positions.

Also I have a very short attention span and am easily distracted... Seriously fuck this... 

P.S. By the way since I haven't seen my dad in like 20 years now I don't even remember his full name let alone his bday, I actually think I din't even know his full name while he was with us judging by a vague memory of panicking at school when they asked us to write down our parents' names

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 29, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I can easily remember my own birthday, my brother's birthday, and my parents' birthdays, and I can also remember my grandmother and cousin's birthdays almost as easily; I remember some of my friend's birthdays, if they are in close proximity to other important dates; I remember my former girlfriend's birthday and the anniversary of our first date, and I expect that I shall remember the birthday of any future girlfriend, as well as the anniversary of our first date.



I thought you never had a girlfriend?


And of course I remember important dates. If I couldn't remember them then they couldn't have been important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 29, 2021)

Its my curse to never forget worthless crap about other people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I thought you never had a girlfriend?



I have had several girlfriends, but none of them were serious until Lady J, my most recent girlfriend, but even that relationship did not work out, sadly.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 30, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have had several girlfriends, but none of them were serious until Lady J, my most recent girlfriend, but even that relationship did not work out, sadly.



If you didn't kiss her (consensually) then she wasn't your girlfriend.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 30, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If you didn't kiss her (consensually) then she wasn't your girlfriend.



We did kiss on more than one occasion, but then she suddenly stopped reciprocating without any apparent reason for doing so.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> We did kiss on more than one occasion, but then she suddenly stopped reciprocating without any apparent reason for doing so.



Peck on the cheek or are we talking tongue action? I know the Lady J story anyway so I know she wasn't your girlfriend. More like friend-zone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Anniversaries/Birthdays etc. Do you put importance on remembering them? Does forgetting them make you a garbage human being?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Always.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes,. 

It is not something I give a darn about. It is a bit of a pet peeve of mine that you can do something right every other day of the year, but you forget one of those crucial days and she is bitching to her friend, but what can I say? I'm a man who learns from his msitakes.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I can easily remember my own birthday, my brother's birthday, and my parents' birthdays, and I can also remember my grandmother and cousin's birthdays almost as easily; I remember some of my friend's birthdays, if they are in close proximity to other important dates; I remember my former girlfriend's birthday and the anniversary of our first date, and I expect that I shall remember the birthday of any future girlfriend, as well as the anniversary of our first date.


Your memory is terrible!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Peck on the cheek or are we talking tongue action? I know the Lady J story anyway so I know she wasn't your girlfriend. More like friend-zone.



The kisses were never extremely passionate, but they were still kisses.

@Mider T, how is my memory "terrible," as you say, when I can remember important dates?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The kisses were never extremely passionate, but they were still kisses.
> 
> @Mider T, how is my memory "terrible," as you say, when I can remember important dates?



I think he is implying you must have a bad memory if you think Lady J was actually your girlfriend.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I think he is implying you must have a bad memory if you think Lady J was actually your girlfriend.



This thread is drifting from its original topic, because everyone here seems to always find ways to insult me or condescend my relationship status, so I would appreciate it if we could stop doing that.

Also, whatever you believe does not change the fact that I have memorized Lady J's birthday.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The kisses were never extremely passionate, but they were still kisses.
> 
> @Mider T, how is my memory "terrible," as you say, when I can remember important dates?


Anybody can remember birthdays of people close to them, you forget advice you've been given in the relationship thread all the time, you make anniversary threads too early because you say you won't remember them later, etc.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Anybody can remember birthdays of people close to them, you forget advice you've been given in the relationship thread all the time, you make anniversary threads too early because you say you won't remember them later, etc.



Do you expect me to be bothered by you saying that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you expect me to be bothered by you saying that?


No?  Tbh I don't really care if you're bothered or not, it's the simple truth.


----------

